# هام : لماذا رقم 7 رمز للكمال ؟



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*لماذا رقم 7 رمز للكمال ؟*​



*

*




*كلمات السيد المسيح على الصليب..*

*كانت سبع كلمات، مع عدم ذكر رقم سبعة وهى:*
*يا أبتاه اغفر لهم، لأنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون (لو 23: 34) *
*اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس (لو 23: 43) *
*يا امرأة، هوذا ابنك (يو 19: 26) هوذا أمك (يو 19: 27) *
*ألوى ألوى لما شبقتنى (مر 15: 34) (مت 27: 46) *
*أنا عطشان (يو 19: 28) *
*قد أكمل (يو 19: 30) *
*يا أبتاه، فى يديك أستودع روحى (لو 23: 46)*
*إنها سبع كلمات، و لكنها كاملة فى كل ما تحمله من معان* 

*الطلبات السبع فى الصلاة الربانية *
*ليتقدس اسمك *
*ليأت ملكوتك *
*لتكن مشيئتك *
*أعطنا اليوم *
*اغفر لنا ذنوبنا *
*لا تدخلنا فى تجربة *
*نجنا من الشرير* 

*سبع أعياد فى العهد القديم *
*عيد الفصح *
*عيد التطهير *
*عيد الحصاد *
*عيد الباكورات *
*عيد الأبواق *
*يوم الكفارة *
*عيد المظال* 

 *الأعياد فى الكنيسة نرى فيها الرقم سبعة فالأعياد الكبار مثلا هى*
*عيد البشارة *
*عيد الميلاد *
*عيد الغطاس *
*أحد الشعانين *
*عيد القيامة *
*عيد الصعود *
*عيد العنصرة* 

*والأعياد الصغار أيضا سبعة*
*عيد الختان *
*عيد دخول السيد المسيح إلى الهيكل *
*عيد مجئ المسيح إلى أرض مصر *
*عيد حضوره عرس قانا الجليل *
*عيد التجلى *
*خميس العهد *
*أحد توما* 

*أسرار الكنيسة سبعة*
*سر المعمودية *
*سر الميرون *
*سر الاعتراف *
*سر الافخارستيا *
*سر الزواج *
*سر الكهنوت *
*سر مسحة المرضى* 

*و الأصوام فى الكنيسة أيضا سبعة أصوام *
*صوم يومى الأربعاء و الجمعة *
*صوم الميلاد *
*صوم يونان النبى *
*صوم الاربعين المقدسة (الصوم الكبير) *
*صوم أسبوع الألام *
*صوم الرسل *
*صوم السيدة العذراء* 

*والصلوات اليومية *
*صلاة باكر *​*صلاة الساعة الثالثة *
*صلاة الساعة السادسة *
*صلاة الساعة التاسعة *
*صلاة الغروب *
*صلاة النوم *​
*صلاة نصف الليل* ​ 

منقول  من صوت المسيحى الحر
​


----------



## rania79 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

نايس تويبك بجد يا ماميتو ومعلومة حلوة


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكراً على المعلومات القيمة الجميلة زى ما اتعودنا منك دايماً يا كاندى شوب و أنا أعرف أنى الرقم سبعة ده هو رمز الكمال و هو رقمى المفصل بالمناسبة..*
*و سمعت انى رقم ستة هو رمز الشيطان او له علاقة به فهل حد يقدر يقولنا ما مدى صحة هذا الكلام و ان كان له علاقة بمسيحيتنا العظيمة الكاملة.*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> نايس تويبك بجد يا ماميتو ومعلومة حلوة



شكراااااااااااااااا ليك رانو حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

SAVIORS.SON قال:


> *شكراً على المعلومات القيمة الجميلة زى ما اتعودنا منك دايماً يا كاندى شوب و أنا أعرف أنى الرقم سبعة ده هو رمز الكمال و هو رقمى المفصل بالمناسبة..*
> *و سمعت انى رقم ستة هو رمز الشيطان او له علاقة به فهل حد يقدر يقولنا ما مدى صحة هذا الكلام و ان كان له علاقة بمسيحيتنا العظيمة الكاملة.*



رقم 6 انا اول مره اسمع عنه الكلام ده 

شكرااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------

